# sudo reports command not found

## KayZee

I have sudoers configured with

itmanager ALL=(ALL) ALL

When I login with this user and try to change to a protected directory I get a "command not found" from sudo for the cd command

```
itmanager@myhost ~ $ sudo cd /var/CommuniGate

Password: 

sudo: cd: command not found

itmanager@myhost ~ $ 
```

----------

## salahx

"cd" isn't a command, its bash builtin. You need to something like 

```
sudo bash -c "cd /var/CommuniGate" 
```

Of course the shell will immediately exit after changing directories, so this might not be what you're after.

----------

## KayZee

Ah....so it might be better to use 

```
sudo -s
```

to provide a root bash shell if the user needs to more about in restricted directories.

----------

